

Jimmy Wales outing Snowden on Wikipedia - i0exception
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Wikipedia:Administrators%27_noticeboard/Incidents&diff=prev&oldid=561493189

======
gasull
Why don't we discuss the leaks instead of stalking Snowden?

~~~
Ultron
In regards to Snowden, these aren't leaks but whistleblowing on worldwide
privacy and human rights violations.

~~~
gasull
Agreed. I just used both terms interchangeably. English isn't my first
language :)

------
swalling
Nothing to see here. This is just an admin looking to stir up drama for Jimmy,
and the discussion was closed accordingly. All he did was ask if Snowden had
ever edited, that we know of. The answer is no.

